# Company of Heroes graphical crash



## Durandir (Nov 22, 2009)

Yeah, graphical crash. All I can call it really.

So this is what's happening. After 5-30 minutes of gaming, the screen goes berserk, and everything locks up. Sound continue though, and I can move the cursor around. But when I then alt+tab or ctrl+alt+del, everything locks up, and I have to reboot my computer.

Every driver have been updated, and I have even tried to roll-back the graphic drivers back in case something was wrong with the new one.

I have tried with minimum of graphics.

I have tried reinstalling several times.

I have tried it on my girlfriends computer, no crash there. So there is something with my computer.

It never happens on the same spot, so I don't know what it is. I posted this on the Relic forum, but I have gotten no help there. I have sent mails to THQ, no help there. This is my final resort really.

I have checked the temperature, and even managed to grab a shot with my cellphone after one crash. This was the only time I actually managed to see my desktop after the crash. I think I managed to alt+tab out of the game very fast that time.
I have also made a HiJackThis log, and of course a DxDiag log. The game also makes its own Warnings log, which should help in finding the error. Can anyone help me?

DxDiag:

```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 11/13/2009, 13:01:03
       Machine name: AMOZABAEL
   Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.090804-1435)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
       System Model: System Product Name
               BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8400  @ 3.00GHz (2 CPUs)
             Memory: 2046MB RAM
          Page File: 981MB used, 2955MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
    DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
  DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
          Music Tab: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.
        Network Tab: The registry information for the DirectPlay application 'Populous: The Beginning' is missing or damaged.  You should reinstall that application.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 275
     Manufacturer: NVIDIA
        Chip type: GeForce GTX 275
         DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_05E6&SUBSYS_080110B0&REV_A1
   Display Memory: 896.0 MB
     Current Mode: 1280 x 960 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
  Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
      Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
   Driver Version: 6.14.0011.9107 (English)
      DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 9/27/2009 16:12:22, 5900416 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: n/a
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
              VDD: n/a
         Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
    Mini VDD Date: 9/27/2009 16:12:22, 7655872 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-46A6-11CF-9350-0A2800C2CB35}
        Vendor ID: 0x10DE
        Device ID: 0x05E6
        SubSys ID: 0x080110B0
      Revision ID: 0x00A1
      Revision ID: 0x00A1
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D 
 Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
         Registry: OK
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
 D3D7 Test Result: Not run
 D3D8 Test Result: Not run
 D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: SB X-Fi Audio [BC00]
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0005&SUBSYS_00211102&REV_00
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: ctaud2k.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.1283 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 2/25/2008 08:43:24, 524312 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Creative
         HW Accel Level: Full
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: Yes
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run

            Description: Realtek HD Audio output
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0883&SUBSYS_1043829E&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
         Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5506 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 11/1/2007 14:38:56, 4620288 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Full
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: SB X-Fi Audio [BC00]
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: ctaud2k.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.1283 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 2/25/2008 08:43:24, 524312 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x0
           Format Flags: 0x0

            Description: Realtek HD Audio Input
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
         Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5506 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 11/1/2007 14:38:56, 4620288 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x0
           Format Flags: 0x0

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
        DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
     DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
    Acceleration: Enabled
           Ports: SB X-Fi DMusic Synth [BC00], Hardware (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
                  SB X-Fi Audio [BC00], Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  SB X-Fi Synth A [BC00] [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  SB X-Fi Synth B [BC00] [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
        Registry: OK
     Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x00DD
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Wacom Virtual Hid Driver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x056A, 0x1001
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Wacom Virtual Hid Driver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x056A, 0x1001
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Wacom Virtual Hid Driver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x056A, 0x1001
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Virtual Keyboard Driver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x056A, 0x2001
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
         Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x10DE, 0x026D
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/13/2008 23:15:38, 59520 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/17/2001 14:03:02, 4736 bytes
| 
+-+ USB Human Interface Device
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x00F0
| | Location: Microsoft ® Laser Mouse 6000
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_03&subclass_01
| | Service: HidUsb
| | Driver: hidusb.sys, 4/13/2008 23:15:28, 10368 bytes
| | Driver: hidclass.sys, 4/13/2008 23:15:28, 36864 bytes
| | Driver: hidparse.sys, 4/13/2008 23:15:24, 24960 bytes
| | Driver: hid.dll, 4/14/2008 04:41:56, 20992 bytes
| | 
| +-+ Microsoft USB Laser Mouse 6000 (IntelliPoint)
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x00F0
| | | Matching Device ID: hid\vid_045e&pid_00f0
| | | Upper Filters: Point32
| | | Service: mouhid
| | | Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/17/2001 12:48:00, 12160 bytes
| | | Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/13/2008 23:09:48, 23040 bytes
| | | Driver: point32.sys, 6/10/2005 10:21:01, 21760 bytes
| | | Driver: ipcoin6.dll, 6/10/2005 10:21:01, 94208 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x00DD
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 4/13/2008 23:09:50, 14592 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/13/2008 23:09:48, 24576 bytes
| 
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 4/13/2008 23:09:50, 14592 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/13/2008 23:09:48, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/14/2008 04:43:22, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/13/2008 23:09:48, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Wacom Mouse
| Matching Device ID: hid\wacomvirtualhid&col03
| Upper Filters: wacommousefilter
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/17/2001 12:48:00, 12160 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/13/2008 23:09:48, 23040 bytes
| Driver: wacommousefilter.sys, 2/16/2007 19:12:36, 11312 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/14/2008 04:43:22, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/13/2008 23:09:48, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Wireless Network Connection 6 - IPv4 - 
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Hamachi - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------
Baldur's Gate2 (DX7) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: BGMain.exe (2.05.0000.0002)
FTM (DX7) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: BOS.exe ()
Giants (DX7) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: giants.exe ()
Heroes of Might and Magic III (DX7) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: Heroes3.icd (<File Missing>)
Populous: The Beginning (DX7) - Registry: Error, ExeFile:  ()
Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri (DX7) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: terran.exe ()
Stronghold (DX7) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: Stronghold.exe ()
Stronghold Crusader (DX7) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: Stronghold Crusader.exe (1.00.0000.0001)
Stronghold Crusader Extreme (DX7) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: Stronghold_Crusader_Extreme.exe (<File Missing>)

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 30.8 GB
Total Space: 233.2 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: SAMSUNG SP2504C SCSI Disk Device

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 95.8 GB
Total Space: 238.5 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: SAMSUNG SP2504C SCSI Disk Device

      Drive: J:
 Free Space: 27.7 GB
Total Space: 100.0 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: SAMSUNG HD321KJ SCSI Disk Device

      Drive: K:
 Free Space: 88.7 GB
Total Space: 205.2 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: SAMSUNG HD321KJ SCSI Disk Device

      Drive: E:
      Model: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S202J
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 23:10:48, 62976 bytes

      Drive: F:
      Model: ML1229V GRY582F SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 23:10:48, 62976 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3044&SUBSYS_81FE1043&REV_C0\4&3A20BB39&0&4080
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 23:16:20, 61696 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\1394bus.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 23:16:20, 53376 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nic1394.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 23:21:26, 61824 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\arp1394.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 23:21:26, 60800 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\enum1394.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:46:40, 6400 bytes

     Name: Creative SB X-Fi
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0005&SUBSYS_00211102&REV_00\4&3A20BB39&0&3080
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 275
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_05E6&SUBSYS_080110B0&REV_A1\6&DCA0D29&0&00000018
   Driver: c:\nvidia\displaydriver\191.07\winxp\english\NvCplSetupEng.exe, 14.00.0000.0162 (English), 9/27/2009 16:12:22, 19759424 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys, 6.14.0011.9107 (English), 9/27/2009 16:12:22, 7655872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nv4_disp.dll, 6.14.0011.9107 (English), 9/27/2009 16:12:22, 5900416 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvapi.dll, 6.14.0011.9107 (English), 9/27/2009 16:12:22, 888832 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcuda.dll, 6.14.0011.9107 (English), 9/27/2009 16:12:22, 2007040 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcuvenc.dll, 6.14.0011.9107 (English), 9/27/2009 16:12:22, 1714792 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcuvid.dll, 6.14.0011.9107 (English), 9/27/2009 16:12:22, 2194024 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvdata.bin, 9/27/2009 16:12:22, 1604482 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvoglnt.dll, 6.14.0011.9107 (English), 9/27/2009 16:12:22, 10756096 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcod.dll, 1.06.0007.0062 (English), 9/27/2009 16:12:22, 170600 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcodins.dll, 1.06.0007.0062 (English), 9/27/2009 16:12:22, 170600 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_05BF&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\5&293FFF5B&0&180018
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 23:06:46, 68224 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_05BF&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\5&293FFF5B&0&100018
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 23:06:46, 68224 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_05BF&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\5&293FFF5B&0&080018
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 23:06:46, 68224 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_05BF&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\5&293FFF5B&0&000018
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 23:06:46, 68224 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_05BF&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\4&157C03DA&0&0018
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 23:06:46, 68224 bytes

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03BC&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&1&11
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03BA&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&1&12
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B7&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&1&18
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 23:06:46, 68224 bytes

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B6&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&1&10
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B5&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&1&06
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B4&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&1&07
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B3&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&1&0E
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B2&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&1&0D
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B1&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&1&0C
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&1&0B
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03AF&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&1&0A
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03AE&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&1&09
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03AD&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&1&08
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03AC&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&1&01
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03AB&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&1&04
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03AA&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&1&02
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03A9&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&1&03
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03A8&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&1&05
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03A3&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&1&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0272&SUBSYS_81BC1043&REV_A3\3&2411E6FE&1&52
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0270&SUBSYS_81BC1043&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&1&48
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_026F&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&1&80
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 23:06:46, 68224 bytes

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_026E&SUBSYS_81BC1043&REV_A3\3&2411E6FE&1&59
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 23:15:36, 30208 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 23:15:38, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 04:42:10, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 23:15:38, 59520 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 04:41:56, 7168 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_026D&SUBSYS_81BC1043&REV_A3\3&2411E6FE&1&58
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 23:15:36, 17152 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 23:15:38, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 04:42:10, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 23:15:38, 59520 bytes

     Name: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_026C&SUBSYS_829E1043&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&1&81
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 5.10.0001.5013 (English), 4/13/2008 21:06:06, 144384 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA Network Bus Enumerator
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0269&SUBSYS_82211043&REV_A3\3&2411E6FE&1&A0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nvnetbus.sys, 1.00.0001.6767 (English), 10/12/2007 09:15:10, 22016 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nvnrm.sys, 1.00.0002.6767 (English), 10/12/2007 09:15:02, 942080 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\bdco1.dll, 1.00.0000.6767 (English), 10/12/2007 09:14:24, 9216 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\bdco1ins.dll, 1.00.0000.6767 (English), 10/12/2007 09:14:24, 9216 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvconrm.dll, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 9/26/2007 09:07:18, 37376 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0267&SUBSYS_81BC1043&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&1&78
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nvgts.sys, 5.10.2600.0998 (English), 8/9/2007 04:11:40, 102400 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\idecoi.dll, 5.10.2600.0998 (English), 8/9/2007 04:03:06, 353280 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\idecoiins.dll, 5.10.2600.0998 (English), 8/9/2007 04:03:06, 353280 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0266&SUBSYS_81BC1043&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&1&70
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nvgts.sys, 5.10.2600.0998 (English), 8/9/2007 04:11:40, 102400 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\idecoi.dll, 5.10.2600.0998 (English), 8/9/2007 04:03:06, 353280 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\idecoiins.dll, 5.10.2600.0998 (English), 8/9/2007 04:03:06, 353280 bytes

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0265&SUBSYS_81BC1043&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&1&68
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 23:10:30, 24960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 23:10:32, 96512 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 14:51:52, 3328 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA nForce PCI System Management
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0264&SUBSYS_81BC1043&REV_A3\3&2411E6FE&1&51
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0260&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A3\3&2411E6FE&1&50
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 23:06:42, 37248 bytes

     Name: Multimedia Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_109E&DEV_0878&SUBSYS_13EB0070&REV_11\4&3A20BB39&0&3980
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Multimedia Video Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_109E&DEV_036E&SUBSYS_13EB0070&REV_11\4&3A20BB39&0&3880
   Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
   ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:52 279552 bytes
 ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:52 27136 bytes
   dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 13:00:00 10496 bytes
    d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:52 1179648 bytes
 d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:52 8192 bytes
    d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:52 1689088 bytes
   d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 20:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:52 824320 bytes
 d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 20:00:00 590336 bytes
   d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 20:00:00 350208 bytes
  d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 20:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 20:00:00 34816 bytes
   dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 20:00:00 33040 bytes
  dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:54 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:54 23552 bytes
 dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 20:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:54 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:18 29696 bytes
  dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:18 17920 bytes
   dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:54 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:39:22 3072 bytes
 dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:39:20 3072 bytes
 dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:54 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:20 83456 bytes
  dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:54 116736 bytes
  dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:54 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:54 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:54 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 20:00:00 53520 bytes
  dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:54 158720 bytes
 dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:54 181760 bytes
   dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 20:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 20:00:00 394240 bytes
     joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:42 68608 bytes
   gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 20:00:00 76800 bytes
     pid.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:04 35328 bytes
  dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:54 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:54 1293824 bytes
  dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:54 19456 bytes
   dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:54 181248 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:54 71680 bytes
  dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:54 104448 bytes
  dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:54 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:54 61440 bytes
   dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:54 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:54 35840 bytes
 dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:54 105984 bytes
 dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:54 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:54 82432 bytes
  system.dll: 1.01.4322.2443 English Final Retail 10/22/2009 00:11:44 1232896 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3D.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 11/4/2009 18:19:51 473600 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 5.04.0000.3900 English Final Retail 11/4/2009 18:19:43 2676224 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.04.0091.0000 English Final Retail 11/4/2009 18:19:45 2846720 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 11/4/2009 18:19:45 563712 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.06.0168.0000 English Final Retail 11/4/2009 18:19:46 567296 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.07.0239.0000 English Final Retail 11/4/2009 18:19:47 576000 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.08.0299.0000 English Final Retail 11/4/2009 18:19:47 577024 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.09.0376.0000 English Final Retail 11/4/2009 18:19:48 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.10.0455.0000 English Final Retail 11/4/2009 18:19:48 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.11.0519.0000 English Final Retail 11/4/2009 18:19:49 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.12.0589.0000 English Final Retail 11/4/2009 18:19:51 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectDraw.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 11/4/2009 18:19:52 145920 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectInput.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 11/4/2009 18:19:52 159232 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectPlay.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 11/4/2009 18:19:52 364544 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectSound.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 11/4/2009 18:19:53 178176 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.AudioVideoPlayback.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 11/4/2009 18:19:50 53248 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Diagnostics.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 11/4/2009 18:19:51 12800 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 11/4/2009 18:19:50 223232 bytes
   dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:54 619008 bytes
   dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:54 1227264 bytes
 dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:54 2113536 bytes
   mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 20:00:00 924432 bytes
   mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:58 1028096 bytes
 wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:12 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:50 70656 bytes
 devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:52 59904 bytes
  dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:54 498742 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:58 35328 bytes
 mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:44 148992 bytes
   msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:00 14336 bytes
  encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:54 20480 bytes
    qasf.dll: 11.00.5721.5145 English Final Retail 10/18/2006 21:47:18 211456 bytes
    qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:04 192512 bytes
     qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:04 279040 bytes
    qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:04 386048 bytes
   qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:04 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 21:51:34 733696 bytes
  quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.5822 English Final Retail 6/3/2009 20:09:37 1291264 bytes
 strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3938 English Final Retail 8/26/2009 09:00:21 247326 bytes
 iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:44 199680 bytes
  ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:44 848384 bytes
 ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:56 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:56 338432 bytes
 ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:56 755200 bytes
 ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:56 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:56 183808 bytes
   ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:44 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5857 English Final Retail 8/5/2009 10:01:48 204800 bytes
      ks.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:46:38 141056 bytes
  ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 129536 bytes
  ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:41:58 4096 bytes
  stream.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:15:16 49408 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:09:52 5376 bytes
   mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:09:52 4992 bytes
 mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:09:54 7552 bytes
  swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:09:54 4352 bytes
   mstee.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:09:52 5504 bytes
 bdaplgin.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:44 18432 bytes
  bdasup.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:16:22 11776 bytes
  msdvbnp.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:44 56832 bytes
psisdecd.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:04 363520 bytes
 psisrndr.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:44 33280 bytes
   ipsink.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:44 16384 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:44 118272 bytes
  ndisip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:16:24 10880 bytes
     mpe.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:16:24 15232 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:16:22 15232 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:02 1428992 bytes
    slip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:16:24 11136 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:16:26 85248 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:16:24 17024 bytes
  vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:44 30208 bytes
   msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:02 16896 bytes
 kstvtune.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:44 61952 bytes
   ksxbar.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:44 43008 bytes
 kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:44 91136 bytes
vfwwdm32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:10 53760 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 23:16:26 19200 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:42:12 50688 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

WDM Streaming VBI Codecs:
NABTS/FEC VBI Codec,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.5512
CC Decoder,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.5512
WST Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMA Voice Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Advanced Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo 8 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
[email protected] video codec,0x00400000,1,1,tabdec.dll,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VP6 Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,vp6dec.ax,6.04.0002.0000
PP PCM Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,ppPCMEnc.ax,1.01.0000.0321
PP MPEG-1 Splitter,0x00805000,1,2,ppM1Splter.ax,2.02.0000.1919
SonyCDSrcWriter,0x00200000,1,0,SonyCDSrcWriter.ax,4.07.0000.12140
Pinnacle Real Media Renderer 2,0x00000000,0,0,,
ffdshow Video Decoder,0xff800001,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0005.1808
Creative LiveRecording Filter,0x00400000,0,1,LiveRec.ax,2.01.0001.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
CoreVorbis Audio Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,CoreVorbis.ax,1.01.0000.0079
ffdshow raw video filter,0x00200000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0005.1808
Cyberlink Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PDDump.ax,3.00.0000.3322
CT Upsampler filter,0x00100000,1,1,Upsample.ax,2.00.0005.0000
Nero Scene Detector 2,0x00200000,2,0,NeSceneDetector.ax,
ffdshow Audio Decoder,0x3fffffff,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0005.1808
OpenMG Async. File Source,0x00400000,0,1,OmgAfs.ax,4.07.0000.12140
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter (CES),0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.2124
PP CES (Source),0x00200000,0,2,CLEdtKrn.dll,1.00.0000.2226
Creative Wave Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WavWrite.ax,3.00.0012.0000
CyberLink Audio Resampler,0x00600000,1,1,PDAuRsmpl.ax,1.00.0000.2201
CyberLink MP3/WAV Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,P2GMP3Wrap.ax,3.06.0000.0321
PP Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,ppResample.ax,2.05.0000.1818
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Sony Audio CD Source Filter,0x00600000,0,1,cdsrc.ax,4.07.0000.12140
Nero Digital Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,NeAudio.ax,
Creative MLP Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,MlpSrc.ax,3.00.0000.0000
CyberLink Audio Encoder (PP2.5),0x00200000,2,0,PdAudEnc.ax,1.00.0000.1419
PP YUY2 Deinterlace,0x00200000,1,1,ppDItlYuY2.ax,2.05.0000.2703
CyberLink AudioCD Filter,0x00600000,0,1,P2GAudioCD.ax,5.00.0000.0912
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Pinnacle MPEG Layer-1/2 Audio Decoder,0x00000000,0,0,,
PP MPEG Video Decoder,0x005fff00,2,3,CLMVD.ax,5.00.0000.0929
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Pinnacle(dicas) H263 Video Encoder,0x00000000,0,0,,
CyberLink Audio Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,PDAUD.ax,6.00.0000.1028
Creative NVF Filter,0x00400000,0,1,NvfSrc.ax,3.00.0000.0000
CyberLink DV Filter,0x00200000,1,1,pddvtcr.ax,2.01.0010.0007
CyberLink MP3/WAV Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,PDMP3Wrap.ax,3.06.0000.0321
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.5721.5145
SAL Output Converter,0x00200000,1,0,saloconv.ax,4.07.0000.12140
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
BPM Metadata,0x001fffff,1,1,MetaBPM.ax,1.00.0004.0000
Cyberlink Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,pdresample.ax,3.05.0000.0401
JetAudio Audio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,JetMPAd.ax,1.00.0000.9752
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,Ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
PP IDM,0x00200000,1,1,ppIDMF.ax,1.00.0000.2207
CyberLink AudioCD Filter (PDVD6),0x00600000,0,1,CLAudioCD.ax,5.00.0000.2107
CyberLink MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,PDMPGVEnc.ax,5.00.0000.0909
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
RealVideo Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0009
PP Video Effect,0x00200000,1,1,ppVidFx.ax,1.00.0000.0803
CyberLink SnapShotTIP Filter,0x00200000,1,1,pdsshot.ax,
MONOGRAM AMR Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,mmamrdmx.ax,0.09.0000.0001
Pinnacle(dicas) MPEG-4 Video Decoder,0x00000000,0,0,,
CyberLink WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,pdwavdest.ax,1.00.0000.0002
CyberLink YUY2 Sub-Sampling,0x00200000,1,1,pdsubyuy2.ax,2.05.0000.2923
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
CyberLink Audio Decoder,0x00602000,1,1,CLAud.ax,6.00.0000.1407
PP MPEG Video Decoder,0x00200000,2,3,ppmmv.ax,6.00.0000.0805
CyberLink YUY2 DeInterlace,0x00200000,1,1,pdditlyuy2.ax,2.01.0000.1715
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
CT Time-Scaling filter,0x00100000,1,1,TimeScal.ax,2.03.0001.0000
JetAudio AVI Reader,0x00200000,0,0,JetAVI.ax,6.00.0000.9700
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.5512
PP Audio Resampler,0x00200000,1,1,ppAuRsmpl.ax,1.00.0000.2415
CyberLink MediaShow Filter (Source),0x00200000,0,2,MS_Source.dll,
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Resize,0x00200000,1,1,NeResize.ax,
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
CyberLink Audio Effect (PDVD6),0x00200000,1,1,claudfx.ax,6.00.0000.1223
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,Ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Pinnacle(dicas) MPEG-4 Audio Decoder,0x00000000,0,0,,
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Cyberlink Byte Counter Filter,0x00200000,1,1,pdbytecounter.ax,1.00.0000.1224
CyberLink Transform Tee,0x00200000,1,1,PDTee.ax,3.00.0000.3130
SVM Metadata,0x001fffff,1,1,MetaSVM.ax,1.00.0006.0000
PP Dump Dispatch Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PPDumpDispatch.ax,1.02.0001.2412
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
CyberLink MPEG Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,PDMpgMux.ax,4.00.0000.1313
Cyberlink File Reader (Async.),0x00200000,0,1,pdReader.ax,2.00.0000.0812
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
Nero Audio Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
PP File Reader (Async.),0x00200000,0,1,ppReader.ax,2.00.0000.0812
PP Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,0,ppSnapshot.ax,1.00.0000.0001
WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,wavdest.ax,
AAC Parser,0x00400000,1,1,aac_parser.ax,1.01.0000.0000
MP4 Source,0x00600000,0,0,MP4Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0004
PP Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,ppDump.ax,3.00.0000.3322
PP MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,ppMpgVEnc.ax,5.00.0000.1104
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
CyberLink DV Buffer,0x00200000,2,0,pddvbuffer.ax,1.06.0003.0003
Nero Digital AVC Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,2,NeNDAud.ax,
Nero Digital AVC File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,
Nero Digital AVC Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,
Nero Digital AVC Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,NeNDMux.ax,
Nero Digital AVC Video Enc,0x00200000,1,2,,
PP DV Buffer,0x00200000,2,0,ppDVBuffer.ax,1.05.0005.0022
CyberLink DV Buffer,0x00200000,0,1,ppDVDump.ax,2.00.0001.0002
JetAudio MP4 Reader,0x00200000,0,0,JetMP4.ax,6.00.0000.9700
Deinterlace Filter,0x00200000,1,1,Hcwdlace.ax,1.01.0000.0000
OrbUrlSource,0x00600000,0,0,OrbUrlSource.ax,2.2007.1005.1700
Nero QuickTime(tm) Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,
FLV Splitter,0x00800001,1,1,FLVSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0004
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
JetAudio MPEG Decoder,0x00400000,2,2,JetMPGd.ax,1.00.0000.9702
CyberLink Audio CD Filter,0x00600000,0,1,claudiocd.ax,3.05.0000.0000
P2G Audio Decoder,0x00200001,1,1,P2GAud.ax,6.00.0000.1027
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
WavPack Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,WavPackDSDecoder.ax,1.01.0000.0484
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Nero Format Converter,0x00200000,1,1,NeroFormatConv.ax,
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
PP DDR,0x00200000,1,0,ppRender.ax,2.00.0002.0026
OmgGenericSrcFilter,0x00400000,0,1,OmgGenericSrcFilter.ax,4.07.0000.12140
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
CyberLink Double Pin Tee,0x00200000,1,2,pddoubletee.ax,1.00.0000.1224
JetAudio Sound Effector V3,0x00200000,1,1,JetSFX3.ax,6.00.0000.6315
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
Nero Photo Source,0x00200000,0,1,NePhotoSource.ax,
JetAudio Audio Stream Switcher,0x00200000,1,1,JetASW.ax,1.00.0000.9620
CDDA Reader,0x00600000,0,1,cddareader.ax,1.00.0000.0002
MONOGRAM Musepack Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,mmmpcdec.ax,0.09.0001.0002
CyberLink Demux (PDVD6),0x00200000,1,0,CLDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.2221
CyberLink MPEG Decoder,0x00600006,2,3,PDMVD.ax,5.00.0000.0929
Haali Media Splitter (AR),0x00400000,1,1,splitter.ax,1.07.0401.0003
OmgDsee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,OmgDseeFilter.ax,
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
CyberLink DV Reader Filter,0x00200000,0,1,pddvmrd.ax,1.02.0009.0021
PP M2V Writer,0x00200000,1,0,PPM2VWriter.ax,1.03.0000.0705
OmgPushSrc,0x00200000,0,1,OmgPushSrc.ax,4.07.0000.12140
Pinnacle(dicas) MPEG-4 File Reader,0x00000000,0,0,,
PICVideo M-JPEG 3 DirectShow Decompressor,0x00800001,1,1,pvmjpg30.dll,3.00.0000.0012
Nero Video Analyzer,0x00200000,2,0,NeVideoAnalyzer.ax,
PP DV TCR,0x00200000,1,1,ppDVTCR.ax,1.07.0004.0010
CyberLink DDR,0x00200000,1,0,PDRender.ax,2.00.0002.0026
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Cyberlink Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,PDResample.ax,2.05.0000.1818
Cyberlink Sub-Picture Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CLSubPic.ax,3.00.0000.0728
CT Karaoke filter,0x00100000,1,1,Karaoke.ax,2.00.0003.0000
CyberLink Line21 Decoder (PDVD6),0x00200000,0,2,CLLine21.ax,4.00.0000.4520
PP DV Reader Filter,0x00200000,0,1,ppDVMRd.ax,1.02.0009.0021
JetAudio MPG Reader,0x00200000,0,0,JetMPG.ax,6.00.0000.9701
JetAudio FLV Reader,0x00200000,0,0,JetFLV.ax,6.00.0000.9700
PP Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,ppAudEnc.ax,2.00.0000.2221
OrbNSVSource,0x00600000,0,0,OrbNSVSourceFilter.ax,2.2007.0626.1430
Pinnacle MCE Multiplexer,0x00000000,0,0,,
CyberLink Load Image Filter,0x00200000,0,1,CLImage.ax,2.00.0000.0821
MP4 Splitter,0x00600001,1,1,MP4Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0004
Nero Audio CD Filter,0x00200000,0,1,NeAudCD.ax,
CyberLink MPEG-2 Splitter,0x00805000,1,2,P2Gm2spliter.ax,2.02.0000.1919
Creative MP3 Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,Mp3Src.ax,3.01.0003.0000
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
XviD MPEG-4 Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,xvid.ax,
CyberLink Audio VolumeBooster,0x00200000,1,1,P2GVB.ax,1.00.0000.1008
File Source (Monkey Audio),0x00400000,0,1,MonkeySource.ax,
PP MPEG Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,ppMpgMux.ax,5.00.0000.1214
RadLight OptimFROG DirectShow Filter,0x00600000,0,1,RLOFRDec.ax,1.00.0000.0001
CT PDP filter,0x00100000,1,1,PDP.ax,1.00.0008.0000
JetAudio MPEG4 Video Source,0x00200000,0,0,JetMP4.ax,6.00.0000.9700
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
CoreAAC Audio Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,CoreAAC.ax,1.01.0000.0642
OMG Seamless,0x00200000,1,1,SeamlessFilter.ax,4.07.0000.12140
JetAudio OGM Splitter,0x00400000,1,1,JetOGM.ax,6.00.0000.9700
madFlac Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,madFlac.ax,1.07.0000.0000
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero DVD Navigator,0x00600000,0,4,NeDVD.ax,
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Cyberlink Dump Dispatch Filter,0x00200000,1,0,P2GDumpDispatch.ax,1.02.0001.2412
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
CyberLink Line21 Decoder Filter (PDC 1.0),0x00200000,0,2,CLLine21.ax,4.00.0000.3924
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.5512
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
OpenMG Audio Decrypt Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,omgdec.ax,4.07.0000.12140
CyberLink QuickTime writer,0x00200000,2,0,pdqtfilewriter.ax,1.00.0000.0723
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mp4sds32.ax,8.00.0000.0344
Haali Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,dxr.dll,
RealMedia Source,0x00600000,0,0,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0009
Nero Audio Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,
CyberLink Audio Spectrum Analyzer (PDVD6),0x00200000,1,1,CLAudSpa.ax,1.00.0000.0924
Nero Vcd Navigator,0x00600000,0,2,NeVcd.ax,
PP TL MPEG-1 Splitter,0x00804500,1,2,ppTLM1Splter.ax,2.02.0000.2104
PP TL MPEG-2 Splitter,0x00804500,1,2,ppTLM2Splter.ax,2.02.0000.2104
Creative AC3 Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,AC3Src.ax,3.00.0002.0000
Nero Audio Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeAudioConv.ax,
CT SmartVolumeManagement filter,0x00100000,1,1,DSCompr.ax,1.00.0002.0000
Creative Audio Gain Filter,0x00200000,1,1,AudGain.ax,1.00.0000.0000
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
P2G MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,P2GMpgVEnc.ax,5.00.0000.0806
FLV4 Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,FLVSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0004
CyberLink Audio CD Filter,0x00600000,0,1,pdaudiocd.ax,3.05.0000.0000
CyberLink MPEG-1 Splitter,0x00805000,1,2,P2Gm1spliter.ax,2.02.0000.1919
Cyberlink Gate Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PDGate.ax,1.00.0000.0001
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Mpeg2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,NeVCR.ax,
Cyberlink Dump Dispatch Filter,0x00200000,1,0,pddumpdispatch.ax,1.02.0001.2412
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.5512
Creative MP3 Writer,0x00200000,1,0,MP3Write.ax,3.00.0002.0000
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
CyberLink DVD Navigator (PDC 1.0),0x00600000,0,3,CLNavX.ax,6.00.0000.1321
Nero Video Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,
OpenMG OmgSource Filter,0x00600000,0,1,omgsrc.ax,4.07.0000.12140
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
PP YUY2 Sub-Sampling,0x00200000,1,1,ppSubYUY2.ax,2.05.0000.2628
Pinnacle MPEG Layer-2 Audio Encoder,0x00000000,0,0,,
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x00600000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,6.00.0000.1402
CyberLink TL MPEG-1 Splitter,0x00804500,1,2,PDTLM1Splter.ax,2.02.0000.2213
Cyberlink Scene Detect Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PDScnDt.ax,1.00.0000.0813
CyberLink M2V Writer,0x00200000,1,0,P2GM2VWriter.ax,1.03.0000.0705
JetAudio AVI Splitter,0x00400000,1,1,JetAVI.ax,6.00.0000.9700
CT HPVirtualizer filter,0x00100000,1,1,Virtual.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Nero PS Muxer,0x00200000,1,1,NePSMuxer.ax,
Pinnacle MPEG Adjust,0x00000000,0,0,,
CyberLink Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,CLRGL.ax,2.00.0000.1508
Haali Simple Media Splitter,0x00200000,0,1,splitter.ax,1.07.0401.0003
PP WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,PPWavDest.ax,1.00.0000.0002
CyberLink Real File writer,0x00200000,2,0,PDRMFileWriter.ax,1.00.0000.0723
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DirectVobSub,0x00200000,2,1,DVobSub.ax,2.00.0023.0000
Cyberlink Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,P2GDump.ax,3.00.0000.3322
RealAudio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0009
Avi Splitter,0x00600001,1,1,avisplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0009
DirectVobSub (auto-loading version),0x00800002,2,1,DVobSub.ax,2.00.0023.0000
OMG TRANSFORM,0x00600000,1,1,omgtrans.ax,4.07.0000.12140
PP Audio Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,claud.ax,6.00.0000.0903
CyberLink PCM Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,P2GPCMEnc.ax,1.01.0000.0321
Pinnacle MP3 Encoder,0x00000000,0,0,,
CyberLink MPEG Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,PDMpgMux.ax,4.00.0000.2221
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
CyberLink MPEG Decoder,0x00600006,2,3,CLMVD.ax,5.00.0000.0929
CyberLink DVD Navigator (PDVD6),0x00600000,0,3,CLNavX.ax,6.00.0000.1414
Hauppauge WinTV SnapShot,0x00200000,1,1,Hcwsnap.ax,1.14.22148.0000
OmgMP4Decoder2,0x00600000,1,1,OmgMP4Decoder2.ax,4.07.0000.12140
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter (PDVD6),0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.2212
PP MPEG-2 Splitter,0x00805000,1,2,ppM2Splter.ax,2.02.0000.1919
Cyberlink Scene Detect Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ppScnDt.ax,1.00.0000.0813
JetAudio MKV Splitter,0x00400000,1,1,JetMKV.ax,6.00.0000.9700
CyberLink AVI Audio Time Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,pdavi_audtr.ax,1.00.0000.0724
PICVideo M-JPEG 3 DirectShow Compressor,0x00100000,1,1,pvmjpg30.dll,3.00.0000.0012
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Subtitle Source,0x00200000,0,1,DVobSub.ax,2.00.0023.0000
SonyMSAConverter,0x00200000,1,0,SonyMSAConverter3.ax,4.07.0000.12140
CyberLink DV Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PDDVDump.ax,2.01.0034.0028
Cyberlink SubTitle Importor (PDVD6),0x00200000,1,1,CLSubTitle.ax,1.00.0000.1307
Nero Splitter,0x00600000,1,3,NeSplitter.ax,
JetAudio OGM Reader,0x00200000,0,0,JetOGM.ax,6.00.0000.9700
CyberLink MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MpgVEnc.ax,5.00.0000.0726
JetAudio Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,JetMPVd.ax,2.00.0000.1003
AC3Filter,0x40000000,1,1,ac3filter.ax,1.03.0001.0000
CT CMSS3 filter,0x00100000,1,1,CMSS3.ax,3.00.0013.0000
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
DivX Video Decoder 0004,0x00800000,1,1,DivXDec.ax,8.01.0000.0012
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
JetAudio MP4 Splitter,0x00400000,1,1,JetMP4.ax,6.00.0000.9700
PP Gate Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ppGate.ax,1.00.0000.0001
Nero File Source / Splitter,0x00600000,0,3,NeFSource.ax,
OrbRTSPSource,0x00600000,0,1,OrbRTSPSource.ax,2.2007.0216.1000
IDM Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PDIDMF.ax,1.00.0000.2207
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
JetAudio Audio Writer,0x00200000,1,0,JetAWT.ax,6.00.0000.9408
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
PP DV Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,ppDVDump.ax,2.00.0001.0002
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
CyberLink Editing Service (Source),0x00200000,0,2,cledtkrn.dll,1.00.0000.2226
CyberLink Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,PDAudEnc.ax,2.00.0000.1901
Creative PCM Raw Writer,0x00200000,1,0,RawWrit.ax,1.00.0000.0000
ffdshow Audio Processor,0x00200000,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0005.1808
Noise Reduction,0x00100000,1,1,NoisRedu.ax,3.00.0002.0000
CyberLink Video Effect,0x00200000,1,1,pdvidfx.ax,1.00.0000.0526
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
JetAudio MKV Reader,0x00200000,0,0,JetMKV.ax,6.00.0000.9700
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Nero Video Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeroVideoProc.ax,
Pinnacle MPEG 2 Decoder,0x00000000,0,0,,
JetAudio Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,JetMPVx.ax,1.00.0000.8331
Nero Video Decoder,0x00600000,2,2,NeVideo.ax,
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
VP7 Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,vp7dec.ax,7.00.0010.0000
JetAudio Video Writer,0x00200000,1,0,JetMPGx.ax,6.00.0000.8215
Creative WMA Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WMAWrite.ax,3.00.0010.0000
MONOGRAM Musepack Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,mmmpcdmx.ax,0.03.0001.0002
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
madFlac Source,0x00600000,0,1,madFlac.ax,1.07.0000.0000
Cyberlink DV Scene Detect Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PDDVScnDt.ax,1.00.0000.0426
CyberLink SnapShot Filter,0x00200000,1,0,pdsnapshot.ax,1.00.0003.0026
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,6.05.2600.5512
IVF source filter,0x00600000,0,1,Ivfsrc.ax,5.10.0002.0051
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Audio CD Navigator,0x00200000,0,1,NeAudCD.ax,
FLV Source,0x00600001,0,0,FLVSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0004
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.5512
PowerProducer Double Tee,0x00200000,1,2,ppDoubleTee.ax,1.00.0000.1224
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
CyberLink MPEG Video Decoder,0x00200000,2,3,PDmmv.ax,4.00.0000.3013
Creative WMA Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,WmaSrc.ax,3.01.0000.0000
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Nero Scene Detector,0x00200000,1,0,NeSceneDetector.ax,
Pinnacle MPEG 2 Splicer,0x00000000,0,0,,
Avi Source,0x00600001,0,0,avisplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0009
RealPlayer Audio Filter,0x00200000,1,1,rdsf3260.dll,6.00.0012.1477
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
CyberLink MPEG Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,P2GMpgMux.ax,5.00.0000.0727
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
PP Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,CLRGL.ax,2.00.0000.2213
CyberLink MPEG-1 Splitter,0x00805000,1,2,clm1splter.ax,2.02.0000.1405
DScaler Audio Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,MpegAudio.dll,0.00.0006.0000
PP SnapShotTIP Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ppSShot.ax,
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
CDXA Reader,0x00600000,0,1,cdxareader.ax,1.00.0000.0002
MPEG4 Video Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,MP4Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0004
Pinnacle MPEG Demuxer,0x00000000,0,0,,
Pinnacle MPEG 2/AVC Multiplexer,0x00000000,0,0,,
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
JetAudio Subtitle Processor,0x00200000,2,1,JetDSD.ax,6.00.0000.9725
Nero File Source,0x00200000,0,1,NeFileSrc.ax,
Nero QuickTime(tm) Audio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,
CyberLink TL MPEG-2 Splitter,0x00804500,1,2,PDTLM2Splter.ax,2.02.0000.2213
WavPack Audio Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,WavPackDSSplitter.ax,1.01.0000.0323
CyberLink Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,CLRGL.ax,2.00.0000.2213
Nero File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,NeFileSourceAsync.ax,
ffdshow subtitles filter,0x00200000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0005.1808
Pinnacle(dicas) AMR Audio Decoder,0x00000000,0,0,,
Nero DVD Decoder,0x00600000,2,2,NeVideo.ax,
Pinnacle MPEG 2 Encoder,0x00000000,0,0,,
JetAudio Audio Encoder,0x00100000,1,1,JetMPAx.ax,1.00.0000.8415
PP Transform Tee,0x00200000,1,1,ppTee.ax,1.00.0000.1224
RealMedia Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0009
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x00600000,2,3,pdvsd.ax,6.00.0000.0909
MPEG4 Video Source,0x00600000,0,0,MP4Splitter.ax,1.00.0000.0004
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
P2G Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,P2GResample.ax,2.05.0000.1818
OrbSourceFilter,0x00600000,0,0,OrbSourceFilter.ax,2.2007.0219.1100
PP Byte Counter,0x00200000,1,1,ppByteCounter.ax,1.00.0000.1224
CyberLink AVI Audio Time Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,AVI_AudTR.ax,1.00.0000.1515
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder (PDC 1.0),0x00600000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,5.00.0000.1727
P2G Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,P2GAudEnc.ax,2.00.0000.2013
Creative CDDA Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,CDDA.ax,3.00.0002.0000
Cyberlink Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PDDump.ax,3.00.0000.3322
JetAudio MPG Splitter,0x00400000,1,1,JetMPG.ax,6.00.0000.9701
Nero Frame Capture,0x00200000,1,1,NeCapture.ax,
CyberLink M2V Writer,0x00200000,1,0,CLM2VWriter.ax,1.02.0001.1713
CyberLink PCM Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,CLPCMEnc.ax,1.01.0000.0321
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Hauppauge WinTV File Reader,0x00200000,0,1,hcwfread.ax,1.14.20351.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
CyberLink LPCM Converter,0x00800000,1,1,LPCMCvrt.ax,1.00.0001.2411
CyberLink MPEG-2 Splitter,0x00805000,1,2,clm2splter.ax,2.02.0000.1405
Nero Video Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,
Haali Video Sink,0x00200000,1,0,splitter.ax,1.07.0401.0003
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
JetAudio MPEG4 Video Splitter,0x00400000,1,1,JetMP4.ax,6.00.0000.9700
AC3File,0x00600000,0,1,ac3file.ax,
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Nero DV Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,NeDVSplitter.ax,
DScaler Mpeg2 Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,MpegVideo.dll,0.00.0006.0000
PP TimeStretch Filter (CES),0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.2124
JetAudio Sound Effector V4,0x00200000,1,1,JetSFX4.ax,6.00.0000.8042
SAL Input Converter,0x00200000,0,1,saliconv.ax,4.07.0000.12140
Pinnacle(dicas) AMR Audio Encoder,0x00000000,0,0,,
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PsisRndr.ax,6.05.2600.5512
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
CyberLink LPCM Converter,0x00800000,1,1,P2GLPCMCvrt.ax,1.00.0000.1224
CyberLink MPEG Decoder,0x00600006,2,3,P2GMVD.ax,5.00.0000.0929
Cyberlink Dump Dispatch Filter,0x00200000,1,0,CLDumpDispatch.ax,1.02.0001.2412
JetAudio FLV Splitter,0x00400000,1,1,JetFLV.ax,6.00.0000.9700
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,Ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,Ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Hauppauge WinTV MPEG Splitter,0x00000000,1,2,hcwsplit.ax,1.14.20351.0000

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

 Pinnacle MPEG4 Filters:
Pinnacle(dicas) AMR Audio Decoder,0x00000000,0,0,,
Pinnacle(dicas) AMR Audio Encoder,0x00000000,0,0,,
Pinnacle(dicas) H263 Video Encoder,0x00000000,0,0,,
Pinnacle(dicas) MPEG-4 Audio Decoder,0x00000000,0,0,,
Pinnacle(dicas) MPEG-4 File Reader,0x00000000,0,0,,
Pinnacle(dicas) MPEG-4 Video Decoder,0x00000000,0,0,,

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Video Compressors:
WMVideo Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
ffdshow video encoder,0x00100000,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0005.1808
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,Ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Nero Digital AVC Video Enc,0x00200000,1,2,NeNDVid.ax,
PICVideo M-JPEG 3 DirectShow Compressor,0x00100000,1,1,pvmjpg30.dll,3.00.0000.0012
Pinnacle MPEG 2 Encoder,0x00000000,0,0,,
[email protected] video codec,0x00400000,1,1,tabdec.dll,
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
DivX® 6.8 Codec (2 Logical CPUs),0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
ffdshow Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Fraps Video Decompressor,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Huffyuv v2.1.1 - CCESP Patch v0.2.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel I.263 Video Driver 2.55.012,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
PICVideo M-JPEG 3 VfW Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
VP60® Simple Profile ,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
VP61® Advanced Profile,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
VP62® Heightened Sharpness Profile,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
VP70® General Profile,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
x264vfw - H.264/MPEG-4 AVC encoder,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Xfire Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
XviD MPEG-4 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
XviD MPEG-4 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Audio Compressors:
WMA Voice Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Pinnacle MP3 Encoder,0x00000000,0,0,,
Pinnacle MPEG Layer-2 Audio Encoder,0x00000000,0,0,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Ogg Vorbis (mode1),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Ogg Vorbis (mode2),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Ogg Vorbis (mode3),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Ogg Vorbis (mode1+),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Ogg Vorbis (mode2+),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Ogg Vorbis (mode3+),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
AC-3 ACM Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822

Audio Capture Sources:
SB X-Fi Audio [BC00],0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
SB X-Fi Synth A [BC00],0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
SB X-Fi Synth B [BC00],0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822

Pinnacle Auxiliary Filters:
Pinnacle MP3 Encoder,0x00000000,0,0,,
Pinnacle MPEG Demuxer,0x00000000,0,0,,
Pinnacle Real Media Renderer 2,0x00000000,0,0,,

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
SB X-Fi Audio [BC00],0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.5512
SB X-Fi DMusic Synth [BC00],0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
SB X-Fi Synth A [BC00],0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
SB X-Fi Synth B [BC00],0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
SB X-Fi Audio [BC00],0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Rendering Filters:
BDA IP Sink,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MsDvbNp.ax,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MsDvbNp.ax,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MsDvbNp.ax,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MsDvbNp.ax,6.05.2600.5512

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,1,0,PsisRndr.ax,6.05.2600.5512
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,6.05.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5512
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

 Pinnacle MPEG2 Filters:
Pinnacle MCE Multiplexer,0x00000000,0,0,,
Pinnacle MPEG 2 Decoder,0x00000000,0,0,,
Pinnacle MPEG 2 Encoder,0x00000000,0,0,,
Pinnacle MPEG 2 Splicer,0x00000000,0,0,,
Pinnacle MPEG 2/AVC Multiplexer,0x00000000,0,0,,
Pinnacle MPEG Adjust,0x00000000,0,0,,
Pinnacle MPEG Layer-1/2 Audio Decoder,0x00000000,0,0,,
Pinnacle MPEG Layer-2 Audio Encoder,0x00000000,0,0,,

Audio Renderers:
SB X-Fi Audio [BC00],0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
CyberLink Audio Renderer (PDVD6),0x00200000,1,0,CLADR.ax,6.00.0000.1318
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
DirectSound: Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
DirectSound: SB X-Fi Audio [BC00],0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5822

WDM Streaming System Devices:
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,7,2,,5.03.2600.5512
SB X-Fi DMusic Synth [BC00],0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
SB X-Fi Synth A [BC00],0x00200000,9,2,,5.03.2600.5512
SB X-Fi Synth B [BC00],0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
SB X-Fi Audio [BC00],0x00200000,9,2,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Receiver Components:
BDA Slip De-Framer,0x00600000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
BDA MPE Filter,0x00600000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
```
HijackThis:

```
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 13:08:04, on 13/11/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP3 (6.00.2900.5512)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.2.183.13\GoogleCrashHandler.  exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Creative\Shared Files\Module Loader\DLLML.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CTXFISPI.EXE
C:\Program Files\UltraMon\UltraMon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\Ai Suite\AiNap\AiNap.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\Ai Suite\AiGear3\CpuPowerMonitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTXFIHLP.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Agent\VProTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\EXPERTool\TBPanel.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
C:\Program Files\Siemens\Gigaset USB Adapter 300\GUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Stardock\Object Desktop\RightClick\RightClick.exe
C:\Program Files\Xfire\xfire.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Agent\VProSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\UltraMon\UltraMonTaskbar.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Wacom_Tablet.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin32\nSvcAppFlt.  exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WTablet\Wacom_TabletUser.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Wacom_Tablet.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin32\nSvcIp.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Shared\Drivers\SymSnapService.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jucheck.exe
C:\Program Files\TortoiseSVN\bin\TSVNCache.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Int  ernet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Winamp Toolbar Loader - {25CEE8EC-5730-41bc-8B58-22DDC8AB8C20} - C:\Program Files\Winamp Toolbar\winamptb.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Gears Helper - {E0FEFE40-FBF9-42AE-BA58-794CA7E3FB53} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Gears\Internet Explorer\0.5.33.0\gears.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Winamp Toolbar - {EBF2BA02-9094-4c5a-858B-BB198F3D8DE2} - C:\Program Files\Winamp Toolbar\winamptb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AudioDrvEmulator] "C:\Program Files\Creative\Shared Files\Module Loader\DLLML.exe" -1 AudioDrvEmulator "C:\Program Files\Creative\Shared Files\Module Loader\Audio Emulator\AudDrvEm.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UltraMon] "C:\Program Files\UltraMon\UltraMon.exe" /auto
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ai Nap] "C:\Program Files\ASUS\Ai Suite\AiNap\AiNap.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CPU Power Monitor] "C:\Program Files\ASUS\Ai Suite\AiGear3\CpuPowerMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpu Level Up help] C:\Program Files\ASUS\Ai Suite\CpuLevelUpHelp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTxfiHlp] CTXFIHLP.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [USB2Check] RUNDLL32.EXE "C:\WINDOWS\system32\PCLECoInst.dll",CheckUSBController
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cm106Sound] RunDll32 cm106.cpl,CMICtrlWnd
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norton Ghost 14.0] "C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Agent\VProTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\nView\nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [GAINWARD] C:\Program Files\EXPERTool\TBPanel.exe /A
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - S-1-5-18 Startup: Shortcut to RightClick.lnk = C:\Program Files\Stardock\Object Desktop\RightClick\RightClick.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - S-1-5-18 Startup: Xfire.lnk = C:\Program Files\Xfire\xfire.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - .DEFAULT Startup: Shortcut to RightClick.lnk = C:\Program Files\Stardock\Object Desktop\RightClick\RightClick.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - .DEFAULT Startup: Xfire.lnk = C:\Program Files\Xfire\xfire.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Shortcut to RightClick.lnk = C:\Program Files\Stardock\Object Desktop\RightClick\RightClick.exe
O4 - Startup: Xfire.lnk = C:\Program Files\Xfire\xfire.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Gigaset WLAN Adapter Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\Siemens\Gigaset USB Adapter 300\GUI.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Winamp Search - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Winamp Toolbar\ieToolbar\resources\en-US\local\search.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {09C04DA7-5B76-4EBC-BBEE-B25EAC5965F5} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Gears\Internet Explorer\0.5.33.0\gears.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Gears Settings - {09C04DA7-5B76-4EBC-BBEE-B25EAC5965F5} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Gears\Internet Explorer\0.5.33.0\gears.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.buypass.no (HKLM)
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.headit.no (HKLM)
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.norsk-tipping.no (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1137490676250
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{5F153A17-C6B9-4E15-8716-4C20148140E9}: NameServer = 217.13.4.24,217.13.7.140
O18 - Protocol: bw+0 - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw+0s - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw-0 - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw-0s - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw00 - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw00s - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw10 - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw10s - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw20 - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw20s - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw30 - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw30s - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw40 - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw40s - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw50 - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw50s - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw60 - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw60s - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw70 - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw70s - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw80 - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw80s - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw90 - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw90s - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwa0 - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwa0s - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwb0 - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwb0s - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwc0 - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwc0s - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwd0 - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwd0s - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwe0 - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwe0s - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwf0 - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwf0s - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwfile-8876480 - {9462A756-7B47-47BC-8C80-C34B9B80B32B} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\GAPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwg0 - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwg0s - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwh0 - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwh0s - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwi0 - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwi0s - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwj0 - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwj0s - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwk0 - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwk0s - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwl0 - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwl0s - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwm0 - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwm0s - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwn0 - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwn0s - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwo0 - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwo0s - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwp0 - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwp0s - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwq0 - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwq0s - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwr0 - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwr0s - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bws0 - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bws0s - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwt0 - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwt0s - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwu0 - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwu0s - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwv0 - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwv0s - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bww0 - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bww0s - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwx0 - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwx0s - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwy0 - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwy0s - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwz0 - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwz0s - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: offline-8876480 - {CE3A654D-93C4-426C-8B0E-9538D2774EDE} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: ForceWare Intelligent Application Manager (IAM) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin32\nSvcAppFlt.  exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1c91aa6636c825e) (gupdate1c91aa6636c825e) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: MSCSPTISRV - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Ghost - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Agent\VProSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ForceWare IP service (nSvcIp) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NetworkAccessManager\bin32\nSvcIp.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: SymSnapService - Symantec - C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Shared\Drivers\SymSnapService.exe
O23 - Service: TabletServiceWacom - Wacom Technology, Corp. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Wacom_Tablet.exe

--
End of file - 22457 bytes
```
Warnings:
My post is too long with this in it, so you will have to download it yourself. Sorry 

Here are the images:
Idle Temperature
Temperature after 10 minutes of Fallout 3
The crash itself
Another time it crashed. I took these images the few times it doesn't scramble too bad. Usually the screen is like a bad acid trip or something.
This is how my desktop looked like after the crash. This was the only time I have managed to go back to desktop.
How the cursor looks after the crash. This happens every time.
Another look at the crash.
Temperature after this particular crash. Sometimes I bet it is a bit higher, since I have tried to monitor it. But this time this was the temperature. So it seems that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF,
Could you please post the brand, wattage and amps on the +12v rail of your Power Supply.
Also when you reinstalled did you use Revo?
It gets rid of all leftover registry items too.
Thanks.


----------



## Durandir (Nov 22, 2009)

This is my Power Supply

I did not use Revo, no. I can try of course, but I have a feeling it will do nothing. It will take a long while as well, due to all the patches this game needs.
I'll update this post after I have tried that, or I will make a new post if someone posts in the meantime.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

It could be a power failure, a GTX 275 needs more than 600 W PSU 
I recommend at least a 750 W Quality PSU
that PSU of yours could be OK, but Corsair has a single +12V with a massive 60A
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006&Tpk=Corsair 750
110$
100$ after rebate


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

I agree with Rockmaster about the Power Supply and i would also recommend you get that Corsair PSU.
Also i suggest that you do try a full re-install using Revo, it may not work but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Durandir (Nov 22, 2009)

Revo didn't help. Took a while for it to crash, but it did eventually. Same deal as before.



RockmasteR said:


> It could be a power failure, a GTX 275 needs more than 600 W PSU
> I recommend at least a 750 W Quality PSU
> that PSU of yours could be OK, but Corsair has a single +12V with a massive 60A
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006&Tpk=Corsair 750
> ...


Damn. I can't afford a new PSU now. The one I have is the one I had to buy to use my 8800 Ultra. Which broke about five months ago. The GTX 275 is the card I got in replacement. I hope there is something else I can do to fix this... Or else I will just have to not play this game till I can afford a new PSU.

You guys have been really helpful so far. Already you have helped more than the Relic forum have. So thank you 

In case it helps somehow, the latest Warnings log:

```
RELICCOH started at 2009-11-22 23:05
OS NT 5.1, 2047MB Physical Memory, 428 Physical Available, 1982 Virtual Available
RUN-OPTIONS 
WORKING-DIR K:\COH
USER Mads

23:05:01.17   2 Logical Processors detected
23:05:01.17   Multithreading Enabled
23:05:01.17   THREAD: Hyper-Threading Technology Processors are not detected.
23:05:01.17   XTHREAD: Detected 2 core(s) with 2 hardware thread(s)
23:05:01.17   XTHREAD: Main thread now used as XThread 0
23:05:01.17   XTHREAD: Spawned thread on processor 1
23:05:01.17   MATHBOX -- Version=6, Cpu=INTEL Pentium-III:f=6,m=7, Mode=SSE
23:05:01.18   FILESYSTEM -- filepath failure, path does not exist 'DataPreview\'
23:05:01.35   GAME -- Company Of Heroes, 1.0, Build 10332
23:05:01.35   GAME -- Available memory: 2046MB RAM, 1890MB Pagefile
23:05:01.35   SYSTEMCONFIG -- Failed to load configuration from 'userdata:configuration.lua'.
23:05:04.85   SPOOGE - Driver[DirectX9 rendering device] version[4,36]
23:05:04.87   SPDx9 -- Driver Name = nv4_disp.dll  Desc = NVIDIA GeForce GTX 275
23:05:04.87   SPDx9 -- Driver Vendor = 0x10DE  Device = 0x05E6  SubSys = 0x080110B0  Rev = 0x00A1
23:05:04.87   SPDx9 -- Driver Version  Product = 0x0006  Version = 0x000E  SubVersion = 0x000B  Build = 0x2393 (9107)
23:05:04.87   SPDx9 -- Driver GUID = {D7B71E3E-46A6-11CF-9350-0A2800C2CB35}
23:05:06.54   SPDx9 -- 1378MB available Texture Memory
23:05:07.50   ShaderDatabase: using shader profile [ps30]
23:05:07.84   FILESYSTEM -- filepath failure, missing alias 'TOOLSDATA:autoloddecimator.lua'
23:05:08.87   GAME -- Beginning FE
23:05:08.87   UIFrontEnd - Loading Front End
23:05:10.18   SOUND -- Initializing ...
23:05:10.18   SOUND -- Initialization completed!
23:05:10.18   UIFrontEnd - Initializing Forms
23:05:10.59   MOVIE -- Opening movie 'movies:ThqIntro.lua'
23:05:10.75   Activating screen: MovieScreen
23:05:13.10   MOVIE -- Closing movie 'movies:ThqIntro.lua'
23:05:13.10   MOVIE -- Opening movie 'movies:RelicIntro.lua'
23:05:14.04   MOVIE -- Closing movie 'movies:RelicIntro.lua'
23:05:14.04   MOVIE -- Opening movie 'movies:NvidiaIntro.lua'
23:05:14.67   MOVIE -- Closing movie 'movies:NvidiaIntro.lua'
23:05:14.68   MOVIE -- Opening movie 'movies:DivxIntro.lua'
23:05:14.71   MOV - playing movie without sound
23:05:15.26   Activating screen: AppLoadingForm
23:05:15.90   MOD -- (mod manager) RelicCOH, 1.0
23:05:17.43   DATA -- Mapped in archive WW2\Archives\WW2Locale-English.sga
23:05:17.64   DATA -- Mapped in archive WW2\Archives\WW2SoundSpeechEnglish.sga
23:05:17.98   DATA -- Mapped in archive WW2\Archives\WW2AlliesSpeechEnglish.sga
23:05:18.25   DATA -- Mapped in archive WW2\Archives\WW2AxisSpeechEnglish.sga
23:05:18.32   DATA -- Mapped in archive WW2\Archives\WW2SoundNISEnglish.sga
23:05:18.42   DATA -- Mapped in archive WW2\Archives\WW2SoundHigh.sga
23:05:18.46   DATA -- Mapped in archive WW2\Archives\WW2ArtHigh.sga
23:05:18.50   DATA -- Mapped in archive WW2\Archives\WW2Data.sga
23:05:18.68   DATA -- Mapped in archive WW2\Archives\WW2Art.sga
23:05:18.73   DATA -- Mapped in archive WW2\Archives\WW2Sound.sga
23:05:18.90   DATA -- Mapped in archive WW2\Archives\WW2ArtAmbient.sga
23:05:18.95   DATA -- Mapped in archive WW2\Archives\AttribArchive.sga
23:05:18.95   DATA -- Mapped in folder WW2\Movies
23:05:20.10   WW2Mod -- PropertyBagManager Loaded in 1.143000s
23:05:20.56   GAME -- Loaded campaign 'Invasion of Normandy' (DATA:SCENARIOS\SP\COH.CAMP) with 15 missions
23:05:20.65   GAME -- Using player profile AMOZABAEL
23:05:22.10   Dx9Program : Unable to find shader script for 'fxshader_multiply' in the ShaderDatabase.
23:05:22.39   Dx9Program : Unable to find shader script for 'fxshader_depthadditive' in the ShaderDatabase.
23:05:23.60   Activating screen: FEMovie
23:05:23.60   Activating screen: FE_mm_01
23:05:23.60   MOVIE -- Opening movie 'movies:FEMovie.lua'
23:21:14.78   SPDx9 -- 1362MB available Texture Memory
23:21:20.59   Activating screen: CampaignMenu
23:21:20.59   LOCALIZER -- Requested string ID '1690' doesn't exist!
23:21:20.59   LOCALIZER -- Requested string ID '1691' doesn't exist!
23:21:20.59   LOCALIZER -- Requested string ID '1692' doesn't exist!
23:21:20.59   LOCALIZER -- Requested string ID '1693' doesn't exist!
23:21:20.62   GAME -- Setting campaign state to 'coh'
23:21:22.79   Activating screen: prompt_generic
23:21:26.39   CAMPAIGN MENU -- Starting game with campaign 'coh' on mission 1
23:21:26.39   APP -- Game Start Campaign Mission
23:21:26.42   APP -- Game Start
23:21:26.43   GAME -- Ending FE
23:21:26.43   UIFrontEnd - Unloading Front End
23:21:26.43   MOVIE -- Closing movie 'movies:DivxIntro.lua'
23:21:26.43   MOVIE -- Closing movie 'movies:FEMovie.lua'
23:21:26.46   SOUND -- Shutting down ...
23:21:26.50   SOUND -- Shutdown completed!
23:21:26.53
23:21:26.53   GAME -- *** Beginning mission m01_d-day (1 Humans, 3 Computers) ***
23:21:26.53
23:21:26.57   Activating screen: GameLoadScreen
23:21:26.59   PerformanceRecorder::StartRecording for game size 4
23:21:27.37   SOUND -- Initializing ...
23:21:27.37   SOUND -- Initialization completed!
23:21:27.40   PHYSICS: detected processor(s) capable of handling 2 threads.
23:21:27.51   GAME -- Loading Animators
23:21:27.53   GAME -- Precaching Action
23:21:31.15   PHYSICS -- Created node factory 'HVOK'
23:21:31.15   PHYSICS -- Created node factory 'DMMY'
23:21:37.87   CommandBPDatabase - Unable to register function [splat_attach] due to missing CommandBP.
23:21:37.87   TERRAINTEXTURE -- compositor added RenderTarget [0] of size 2048 x 2048
23:21:37.87   TERRAINTEXTURE -- compositor added RenderTarget [1] of size 1024 x 1024
23:21:44.25   SPEECHMANAGER -- Loaded in 1.156515 seconds
23:21:48.51   GAME -- Loading completed (22 seconds)
23:21:48.51   SIM -- Setting SyncErrorChecking level to None
23:21:49.73   Activating screen: GameScreen
23:21:49.73   Activating screen: Decorators
23:21:49.73   Activating screen: Taskbar
23:21:49.73   Activating screen: SubtitleScreen
23:21:49.73   Activating screen: TextOverlayScreen
23:21:50.23   PreloadResources took 435ms.
23:21:50.23   GAME -- Starting mission...
23:21:50.54   NIS master sound event found.  We will sync to that.
23:21:50.56   NIS: App Timer being overridden by the NIS.
23:21:50.56   MOVIE -- Opening movie 'MOVIES:BLURDDAYMOVIE.LUA'
23:21:55.90   MOVIE -- Closing movie 'MOVIES:BLURDDAYMOVIE.LUA'
23:21:55.95   Activating screen: NewObjective
23:21:58.95   NIS: App Timer override restored.
23:21:58.95   LOCALIZER -- Requested string ID '116061' doesn't exist!
23:21:58.95   LOCALIZER -- Requested string ID '116063' doesn't exist!
23:21:58.95   LOCALIZER -- Requested string ID '116061' doesn't exist!
23:21:58.95   LOCALIZER -- Requested string ID '116063' doesn't exist!
23:22:46.76   NIS: App Timer override restored.
23:23:26.76   NIS: App Timer override restored.
23:23:40.82   Activating screen: NewObjective
23:24:06.76   NIS: App Timer override restored.
23:24:13.07   NIS: App Timer override restored.
23:24:13.07   NIS master sound event found.  We will sync to that.
23:24:13.09   NIS: App Timer being overridden by the NIS.
23:24:17.78   NIS: App Timer override restored.
23:24:20.18   Activating screen: NewObjective
23:24:22.06   LOCALIZER -- Requested string ID '116061' doesn't exist!
23:24:22.06   LOCALIZER -- Requested string ID '116063' doesn't exist!
23:25:02.81   NIS master sound event found.  We will sync to that.
23:25:02.81   NIS: App Timer being overridden by the NIS.
23:25:06.70   GAME -- Using placeholder speech time (2.00 secs) for textID 211083
23:25:13.00   Activating screen: NewObjective
23:25:15.59   NIS: App Timer override restored.
23:25:41.21   Was already stealing a skeleton when told to steal another [88mmflakcannon_sync].
23:25:52.25   Activating screen: NewObjective
23:26:50.00   Activating screen: NewObjective
23:28:13.62   MOD -- Could not find win condition 'sp_win'
23:28:13.62   MOD -- Game Over at frame 3021
23:28:13.62   Activating screen: postgame_stats_sp
23:28:16.26   APP -- Game Start Campaign Mission
23:28:16.32   GameObj::ShutdownGameObj
23:28:16.32   GAME -- Ending mission (Game over)
23:28:16.54   SOUND -- Shutting down ...
23:28:16.62   SOUND -- Shutdown completed!
23:28:16.62   GAME -- Beginning FE
23:28:16.62   UIFrontEnd - Loading Front End
23:28:16.64   SOUND -- Initializing ...
23:28:16.64   SOUND -- Initialization completed!
23:28:16.64   UIFrontEnd - Initializing Forms
23:28:17.07   MOVIE -- Opening movie 'movies:Sandmap2.lua'
23:28:17.18   Activating screen: MovieScreen
23:28:21.14   APP -- Game Start
23:28:21.14   GAME -- Ending FE
23:28:21.14   UIFrontEnd - Unloading Front End
23:28:21.15   MOVIE -- Closing movie 'movies:Sandmap2.lua'
23:28:21.15   SOUND -- Shutting down ...
23:28:21.20   SOUND -- Shutdown completed!
23:28:21.31
23:28:21.31   GAME -- *** Beginning mission m02_paradrop (1 Humans, 3 Computers) ***
23:28:21.31
23:28:21.32   Activating screen: GameLoadScreen
23:28:21.32   PerformanceRecorder::StartRecording for game size 4
23:28:22.00   SOUND -- Initializing ...
23:28:22.00   SOUND -- Initialization completed!
23:28:22.00   PHYSICS: detected processor(s) capable of handling 2 threads.
23:28:22.00   GAME -- Loading Animators
23:28:22.03   GAME -- Precaching Action
23:28:30.46   CommandBPDatabase - Unable to register function [splat_attach] due to missing CommandBP.
23:28:30.46   TERRAINTEXTURE -- compositor added RenderTarget [0] of size 2048 x 2048
23:28:30.46   TERRAINTEXTURE -- compositor added RenderTarget [1] of size 1024 x 1024
23:28:34.50   Regenerating ImpassMap data...
23:28:34.50       Impass Data was already valid, but regenerating...
23:28:34.64   Generating CanBuild Map.  THIS SHOULD ONLY HAPPEN IN WORLDBUILDER!  IF YOU SEE THIS IN GAME, RE-SAVE THE MAP!
23:28:34.64   Regenerating CanBuildMap data...
23:28:34.64   Generating CanShoot Map.
23:28:34.64   Pathfinder::Regenerate()...
23:28:34.70   Generating PathSectorMap...
23:28:35.09   Pathfinder::Regenerate() Done.
23:28:37.00   SPEECHMANAGER -- Loaded in 1.152986 seconds
23:28:40.42   GAME -- Loading completed (19 seconds)
23:28:40.42   SIM -- Setting SyncErrorChecking level to None
23:28:44.34   Activating screen: GameScreen
23:28:44.34   Activating screen: Decorators
23:28:44.34   Activating screen: Taskbar
23:28:44.34   Activating screen: SubtitleScreen
23:28:44.34   Activating screen: TextOverlayScreen
23:28:44.85   PreloadResources took 504ms.
23:28:44.85   GAME -- Starting mission...
23:28:45.04   NIS master sound event found.  We will sync to that.
23:28:45.04   NIS: App Timer being overridden by the NIS.
23:28:46.89   Unable to bind updater for fx [fx_ambient\lens_effects\lighting_fx\spotlights\cool_spotlight_flare_00].  It could be looping in a fire-n-forget action.
23:28:46.89   Unable to bind updater for fx [fx_ambient\lens_effects\lighting_fx\spotlights\spotlight_beam_00].  It could be looping in a fire-n-forget action.
23:28:46.89   Unable to bind updater for fx [fx_ambient\lens_effects\lighting_fx\spotlights\spotlight_light_00].  It could be looping in a fire-n-forget action.
23:28:46.89   Unable to bind updater for fx [fx_ambient\lens_effects\lighting_fx\spotlights\spotlight_additive_mesh_00].  It could be looping in a fire-n-forget action.
23:28:46.89   Unable to bind updater for fx [fx_ambient\lens_effects\lighting_fx\spotlights\cool_spotlight_flare_00].  It could be looping in a fire-n-forget action.
23:28:46.89   Unable to bind updater for fx [fx_ambient\lens_effects\lighting_fx\spotlights\spotlight_beam_00].  It could be looping in a fire-n-forget action.
23:28:46.89   Unable to bind updater for fx [fx_ambient\lens_effects\lighting_fx\spotlights\spotlight_light_00].  It could be looping in a fire-n-forget action.
23:28:46.89   Unable to bind updater for fx [fx_ambient\lens_effects\lighting_fx\spotlights\spotlight_additive_mesh_00].  It could be looping in a fire-n-forget action.
23:28:46.89   NIS master sound event found.  We will sync to that.
23:28:46.90   NIS: App Timer being overridden by the NIS.
23:28:49.93   NIS: App Timer override restored.
23:28:53.06   LOCALIZER -- Requested string ID '116061' doesn't exist!
23:28:53.06   LOCALIZER -- Requested string ID '116063' doesn't exist!
23:28:55.06   Activating screen: NewObjective
23:28:55.06   LOCALIZER -- Requested string ID '116061' doesn't exist!
23:28:55.06   LOCALIZER -- Requested string ID '116063' doesn't exist!
23:29:18.12   Activating screen: TacticalMap
23:29:18.12   Activating screen: TextOverlayScreen
23:29:18.12   GAME -- SimulationController::Pause 0
23:29:19.10   GAME -- SimulationController::Pause 1
23:29:19.64   GAME -- SimulationController::Pause 0
23:29:19.65   Activating screen: GameScreen
23:29:19.65   Activating screen: Decorators
23:29:19.65   Activating screen: Taskbar
23:29:19.65   Activating screen: SubtitleScreen
23:29:19.65   Activating screen: TextOverlayScreen
23:30:23.06   Activating screen: NewObjective
23:30:25.93   Activating screen: TacticalMap
23:30:25.93   Activating screen: TextOverlayScreen
23:30:25.95   GAME -- SimulationController::Pause 0
23:30:25.98   MOVIE -- Opening movie 'movies:SR_02-01.lua'
23:30:27.56   GAME -- SimulationController::Pause 1
23:30:27.59   Activating screen: GameScreen
23:30:27.59   Activating screen: Decorators
23:30:27.59   Activating screen: Taskbar
23:30:27.59   Activating screen: SubtitleScreen
23:30:27.59   Activating screen: TextOverlayScreen
23:30:33.18   Activating screen: NewObjective
23:31:02.68   Activating screen: NewObjective
23:31:04.68   LOCALIZER -- Requested string ID '116061' doesn't exist!
23:31:04.68   LOCALIZER -- Requested string ID '116063' doesn't exist!
23:31:32.32   NIS master sound event found.  We will sync to that.
23:31:32.32   NIS: App Timer being overridden by the NIS.
23:31:33.31   Activating screen: NewObjective
23:31:36.18   NIS: App Timer override restored.
23:32:23.92   Activating screen: TacticalMap
23:32:23.92   Activating screen: TextOverlayScreen
23:32:23.92   GAME -- SimulationController::Pause 0
23:32:23.93   MOVIE -- Closing movie 'movies:SR_02-01.lua'
23:32:23.93   MOVIE -- Opening movie 'movies:SR_02-02.lua'
23:32:25.17   GAME -- SimulationController::Pause 1
23:32:25.20   Activating screen: GameScreen
23:32:25.20   Activating screen: Decorators
23:32:25.20   Activating screen: Taskbar
23:32:25.20   Activating screen: SubtitleScreen
23:32:25.20   Activating screen: TextOverlayScreen
23:32:25.28   Activating screen: NewObjective
23:34:49.01   Activating screen: TacticalMap
23:34:49.01   Activating screen: TextOverlayScreen
23:34:50.21   Activating screen: GameScreen
23:34:50.21   Activating screen: Decorators
23:34:50.21   Activating screen: Taskbar
23:34:50.21   Activating screen: SubtitleScreen
23:34:50.21   Activating screen: TextOverlayScreen
23:35:13.42   Activating screen: NewObjective
```
I didn't bother patching the game this time, as it takes forever, and it did nothing to help earlier. I get the same exact error no matter which version I got.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Hmm, looking at that warnings log i'm beginning to think its a RAM or driver related problem. :S
Could you run a Memtest on your RAM to see if this is whats causing the crash.
http://www.memtest.org/
However i still recommend that you get a new Power Supply, as soon as possible.
Thanks.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

no wonder the 8800 ultra crashed, those cards could live a lot longer if they are powered by good PSUs
the high end cards have extra connectors that connects to the power supply cause they need that extra power, that's why a quality PSU is really needed


----------



## Durandir (Nov 22, 2009)

Well, I ran a Memtest. 7 runs, nearly 8 hours. No errors. Thank God.

I guess I will have to get a new PSU then. Unless you have any other ideas.

Well, I use every connection there is. So I cannot give it more power really. So the extra connections are used. And they where used on the 8800 Ultra as well.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah well i would definitely suggest getting a new PSU like the one Rockmaster suggested.


----------



## Durandir (Nov 22, 2009)

I guess I have to. Not sure when I can do this, but when I have, I will remember this thread. 'cause if it doesn't fix the problem, I will probably bug you about it again 

Both of you have helped a lot more than anyone else. So thank you


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

just before you "bug" us about it :tongue:
the PSU maybe not a 100% solution, but at least you will know that your system has a sufficient and stable power
anyways, it seems the only reasonable solution for now
you can try and show your PC to a PC tech (and I mean a real pro) not just anyone who has a PC store


----------



## Durandir (Nov 22, 2009)

Hehe, yeah. I know it might not work, but at least it will be better as you say.
I can barely afford buying a new PSU, so taking it to a PC Tech for one game is overkill for me 
Again, thank you for the help so far ^^


----------



## Durandir (Nov 22, 2009)

Update!
I bought the PSU you guys recommended, and installed it yesterday. Everything seemed to work fine.

Tried to play CoH properly today, to see if it did indeed work. It didn't. I think it worked longer than ever this time, but eventually I got the same error. But this time I managed to alt+tab out of it, and I could restart the computer normally, with some troubles along the way with programs not responding. Most importantly, I managed to see the error message I got with the error: "Display Driver Not Responding"

I searched a bit about this, but I cannot find anything that will help me. I haven't overclocked my card, and I have a great PSU now.
I also filmed the error in action with my phone:
Looks like the link I posted right here didn't want to work, so here is the url:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=alHzFiJ0u48

Any more ideas? I am going to send a mail to the store I bought this from and explain. Maybe they'll just ask me to send it back. Which means I will have to wait for at least two months before even finding out if it really was the graphics card that was faulty.
-_-


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

This could be an overheating issue. Download Everest and use it to record your temperatures, both while idle and after about 15 - 20 minutes playing.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

I'd also suggest running a 'Scan for Artifatcs' test using ATI Tool. It could be a faulty GPU.
Have you experienced any crashing in other games? Any odd texture glitches or flickering?

Which driver versions have you used? Did you completely remove the old drivers and install the new drivers in Safe Mode?


----------



## Durandir (Nov 22, 2009)

Lord Sirian said:


> This could be an overheating issue. Download Everest and use it to record your temperatures, both while idle and after about 15 - 20 minutes playing.


It is not an overheating issue. I have tested that pretty well. I never go over 65 degrees, and that is after half an hour with Fallout 3. Which doesn't crash for some reason.



Tiber Septim said:


> I'd also suggest running a 'Scan for Artifatcs' test using ATI Tool. It could be a faulty GPU.
> Have you experienced any crashing in other games? Any odd texture glitches or flickering?
> 
> Which driver versions have you used? Did you completely remove the old drivers and install the new drivers in Safe Mode?


I'll try that out. I am pretty sure now that it is the card that is faulty, so I have already sent a mail to the store I bought it from. I will have to go without my computer for maybe a month.

And yeah, this crash happens in several games. But not every game. The games this happens in which I know about: TF2, CoH, Outcast and a DS Emulator. Games that work perfectly are Crysis, Fallout 3, Bioshock, Overlord etc.

And this is even more weird: Postal 2 works perfectly. But when playing the AWP mod it crashes like this.

I have tried several drivers. From the first one that worked for my card, to the last one and inbetween. I used Driver Sweeper, safe mode and the works when installing/uninstalling the drivers.

Since I am now trading in the card anyway, this thread will hopefully be resolved. I will try the artifacts test though, just for fun.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Best of luck. Let us know how it works out.


----------

